# Receptacles Controlled by Contactors in Restaurant Kitchen



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I was troubleshooting dead 220V outlets in a restaurant kitchen.
I found that these outlets were controlled by contactors.

There were a dozen contactors in the panel. They all had 110V coils and they were all controlled by the same wire.

I only traced one breaker - contactor - outlet branch (220V power. Not 110V control). A cursory inspection of the breaker and contactor panels leads me to believe that these contactors are all controlling kitchen outlets.

So it looks to me like there is a single switch, breaker, relay or EMO button somewhere in the restaurant that can turn off all the kitchen outlets.

Why would the restaurant be wired like this? Is it a code requirement? Is it a safety practice? Is it part of an automated system?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it part of the Ansul system? Those are usually not required to shut off _everything,_ just what's under the hood. But who knows? Maybe someone had a crazy idea, or the installer misread the specs.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Is it part of the Ansul system? Those are usually not required to shut off _everything,_ just what's under the hood. But who knows? Maybe someone had a crazy idea, or the installer misread the specs.


I looked up Ansul and that is certainly a possibility. Thanks


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

So if you never figured out what runs the coil, you never fixed the receptacles? My question now is why didn't you finish trouble shooting.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

backstay said:


> So if you never figured out what runs the coil, you never fixed the receptacles? My question now is why didn't you finish trouble shooting.


One of the contactors was bad. I replaced it. I didn't need to know what was controlling it. I connected the coil wire live.


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Ansul for sure.


----------



## Bogart (Jul 20, 2015)

Most of the time the Contactors are controlled by a shunt trip breaker hooked up to the Fire Alarm/Fire Suppression system...Once one is activated, the shunt trip trips the breaker shutting down the kitchen power and exhaust system


----------



## SdCountySparky (Aug 6, 2014)

ANSUL When the micro switch goes from normally closed to normally open the receptacles are to shut down under the hood.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bogart said:


> ........Once one is activated, the shunt trip trips the breaker shutting down the ....... exhaust system


You sure about that?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Bogart said:


> Most of the time the Contactors are controlled by a shunt trip breaker hooked up to the Fire Alarm/Fire Suppression system...Once one is activated, the shunt trip trips the breaker shutting down the kitchen power and exhaust system


I've never seen the fan shut down on activation on the fire suppression system. That's how the powder gets into the vent system.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I usualy see the makeup air shut down through a contactor controlled by the Ansul. The exhaust air stays running. I don't think I have ever seen one controlled by a shunt trip.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

backstay said:


> I've never seen the fan shut down on activation on the fire suppression system. That's how the powder gets into the vent system.


Plus, the exhaust fan should come on if it's off and the Ansul system trips.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

I did an Ansul system and just the equipment under the hood was shut off.
I had to wire it so the fan stayed on but makeup air off. They didn't have gas but if they did the gas valve would also have to close.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I had a fire marshal require that the cooking equipment be interlocked with the fans so that it couldn't be turned on without the fan running. The electrician who did the space told the customer it couldn't be done. So they called me and I swooped in and looked like the gangsta mac I obviously am.


----------

